# Article from the Times about a man's view of all this & his relationship



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Sorry if it has already been posted. xxx

http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/relationships/article7112526.ece


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

very interesting.


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

I read this in the paper on Saturday - very poignant, and it brought back a lot of memories from treatment.


----------

